
Five Ways to Lie with Charts (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/five-ways-to-lie-with-charts
======
trvrprkr
See also: "Is truncating the Y-axis dishonest?"
[https://twitter.com/rshotton/status/865951825463312385](https://twitter.com/rshotton/status/865951825463312385)

